# Prospective student for RMC, worried about extra-curricular activities.



## Red_Lion (8 Nov 2008)

So, I've pretty much decided I want to go to RMC. I want to make a difference in the world, not just roll through life without feeling like I've accomplished anything.

I have a few questions though. I am fairly sure that my marks will qualify me for entrance into RMC , but I'm not sure if I have been involved in enough extra curricular activities.

In highschool I have not been involved in any sports. Big problem I think.

However, I have been absorbed in martial arts for nearly 8 years, with heavy involvement in the full contact fighting for the past 3 years. I've gotten my black belt in Karate and am working towards one in Kung-Fu. I have been demonstrating martial arts for approximately 5 years. I have participated in many demonstrations, tournaments, have fought at the pan-Americans San Sao in Toronto, and have been teaching for nearly 6 months.

I always said to myself that I would get involved in school activities but I never found the time. With school work and going to the club 7 - 9.5 hours a week (Tuesday, Thursday, Friday, Saturday, Sunday) I never got around to it.

Do you think I'll have a chance? Should I try and get some in on my last year of High school?


----------



## PanaEng (8 Nov 2008)

Not sure how it will play out but being involved in teaching and coaching others is a great example of putting leadership skills in practise and that's what they are looking for.
So, emphasize your time commitment, your teaching/coaching and the results of your efforts - what did your students accomplish with your help or how many people did you teach.
I think team sports are given more weight but teaching a sport is great leadership practice.

cheers,
Frank


----------



## Lumber (10 Nov 2008)

Your heavy involvement in martial arts shows both physical fitness and commitment, and the fact that your are both instructing and demonstrating shows good leadership, whether directly or by example. 

If you grades are really up to snuff, then I'd say you have a pretty competitive chance sitting in front of you. However, it can't hurt to be more involved or work on your second language (or third, whichever french is for you).

Cheers and good luck.


----------



## Marshall (10 Nov 2008)

I think martial arts would show you have had some physical activity. I only did Wrestling in grade 10 for anything sport related.. worked a lot after that so I would not have had much extracurricular time. I should of though.. no excuses for me  

I would not worry.


----------



## Strike (10 Nov 2008)

RL,

Your extra curriculars don't have to be through your school.  There are so many people who've been in the same boat as you and were either involved in cadets, Guides/Scouts, local swim teams, etc.  In fact, since you have spent so much time in Karate and Kung-Fu, I'd suggest that you get your coach to write one of the references that will be required.


----------



## Marshall (10 Nov 2008)

Also, not to mention I know someone who got into ROTP (RMC) and she had NO extracurriculars (except music), no sports, and had never worked. She just had her marks. 

So do not take it too heavily.


----------



## dwalter (10 Nov 2008)

She must have had some really top marks since they are only a part of what they weigh for applicants.


----------



## Lumber (10 Nov 2008)

Yes have a couple of those here, from both end of the spectrum actually.

We have those with amazing marks but had no community/sport/extra-curricular involvement.

We also have those with high levels of phyiscal fitness and aptitude, who played multiple sports in secondary school, but who are as dumb as door knobs (relatively speaking...). 

Most people are in between though, which is what I assume (hope) the CF is really looking for in its future leaders.


----------



## Marshall (10 Nov 2008)

Intelligent Design said:
			
		

> She must have had some really top marks since they are only a part of what they weigh for applicants.




92 average or something, was like a point higher then mine. Which is why I hope to get in since I got that AND some extra curr and work experience. lol


----------



## Red_Lion (10 Nov 2008)

Wow. Thanks for the feedback guys.

Another thing. I would be applying to the arts program, and the website contradicts itself in it's admission requirements.

Early on the page it says you need Gr.12 Chemistry and Physics.

Then later it says you only need English, and a 4U math (I have 4U advanced Functions).

I don't have Chemistry. If I take it in summer school I would have it by the beginning of the RMC year, but will they even think of accepting my application if I don't have it by the end of the school year?

It seems slightly confusing that an political science or war studies student would require Chemistry and Physics. Do you know if this is true?

Thanks again.


----------



## benny88 (10 Nov 2008)

Theres no way you need Gr 12 Chemistry and Physics for Arts. Can you link the page you're looking at?


----------



## bms (10 Nov 2008)

Don't sweat it took hard Red_Lion. If you don't have all the pre-requisites for the program you are applying to, you get sent on a preparatory year in RMCSJ(RMC St. Jean) as a Junior Applicant as opposed to a Senior Applicant.


----------



## Red_Lion (10 Nov 2008)

benny88 said:
			
		

> Theres no way you need Gr 12 Chemistry and Physics for Arts. Can you link the page you're looking at?



http://www.rmc.ca/admission/bacadprereq_e.html

Also, here's where it says you need Chemistry and Physics. It also says that Calculus is reccomended  ???:



> Bachelor of Arts
> 
> In addition to the general academic qualifications applicants for admission to the Arts programme must have completed a university preparatory English or French course at the High School leaving level (normally the Grade 12 or the provincial equivalent). *A grade 12 university preparatory course in mathematics (preferably Calculus) is strongly recommended*. Students must have completed a Grade 11 mathematics at the university preparatory level. *Students who have not completed a Grade 12 Chemistry and Physics will be required to complete makeup courses* as part of their RMC programme. Students who do not meet these minimum pre-requisites may be admitted as mature students.


----------



## benny88 (10 Nov 2008)

From what I gather, that means that ONE of the physics or chemistry classes is RECOMMENDED. Not that both are required. We can debate but the quickest way to confirm would be to call or email someone in the Registrar's office. Good luck!


----------



## Marshall (10 Nov 2008)

They like to see math, but it is not required. They like to see sciences, but it is also not required.

And that quote, the last sentence. Explains that you can take make up courses during RMC if needed. Y



You are getting yourself all messed up for nothing, I do it all the time. Just do not worry.


----------



## Kirkhill (10 Nov 2008)

Red_Lion:

Disregard all previous.

If you want to try for RMC then try for RMC.  Don't disqualify yourself.  Let the examiners disqualify you if you don't measure up.  You never know.  They might actually accept you.

I was in your shoes 30 odd years ago and disqualified myself.  I have been kicking myself ever since.

Go for it.


----------



## DVessey (21 Nov 2008)

Red_Lion:

To add one more encouraging voice: go for it. I just finished RMC, had minimal *school* extra curriculars in high school but was extremely active as a sea cadet (biathlon, shooting, chief of the corps, etc). Your martial arts experience sounds like excellent reference material, and as someone already mentioned, have one of your seniors at the club provide one of the references required.


----------



## ComdCFRG (23 Nov 2008)

Red_Lion,

If you don't apply, you are guaranteed not to be selected.  Check out the website, chat online with the recruiters and either make the application with them or go to your recruiting centre and do it there.  What you have told us on this thread makes me think that you will be competitive - not guaranteed, but competitive.  You have nothing to lose by applying and everything to gain, whether ROTP acceptance at one of the two military colleges or getting ROTP through university.

Good luck.


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (24 Nov 2008)

Red_Lion,

They recommend those courses because in second year you take a physics or chemistry class. No worries if you don't have them. I didn't take them and they let me in. AFAIK, they just have a pre-chemistry or physics course that you'll have to take. I saw those requirements and I got into a pre-calc and calc course as soon as I could last year. Thanks to that I passed the pre-calc exam here and was exempted, I still have to take the calc course next semester (although I can get exempted from that as well). If you have the courses, then good you may be able to get out of a couple here (which is always nice), otherwise don't worry. 

PS- If you want to enhance your application, try talking to some of the RMC varsity coaches. I don't think we have a karate or kung-fu team but if you are a competitive athlete then they can look into granting you varsity status. They are always looking for varsity athletes.


----------



## CorporalMajor (29 Nov 2008)

All these questions about a candidate's suitability lead me to some of my own.

How does previous military experience come into play? Would they prefer:
A) an individual who has a solid military bearing (two years enlisted, a year's worth of paydays) and good level of fitness (30 pushups easily, 5K/30min), and genuinely wants the privelidge of leading, YET has mediocre college grades, relatively little community service/leadership experience and little grasp of French? (hint: Me.)

Or 

B) someone who is totally new to the CF way of life, unsure of what he can expect, with outstanding academic potential, speaks both languages and taught minor league hockey at one point?

To add to the above. Do they want an individual who they can build up anew, from nothing, to mold their own way; OR someone with previous experience like myself who can bring his own ideas and initiative to the table?

Some OCdts from other universities seem to have a grudge against RMC cadets for some reason.  I don't know for sure why, or agree/disagree.  Why is this?


----------



## Lumber (29 Nov 2008)

CorporalMajor said:
			
		

> Some OCdts from other universities seem to have a grudge against RMC cadets for some reason.  I don't know for sure why, or agree/disagree.  Why is this?



Because we're better, and they're jealous, duh!  ;D

But in all seriousness it's because of an ill perceived notion that we're all a bunch of arrogant know-it-all hot heads ripe full of piss and vinegar. Without a doubt, there are RMC cadets who fit that description perfectly, but there are also civi-U and DEOs who fit that description as well. Problem for the ones from RMC is that we all wear the same cap badge, and so we all get thrown into the same barrel. At least that's my view of it.

Cheers


----------



## CorporalMajor (29 Nov 2008)

Lumber said:
			
		

> Because we're better, and they're jealous, duh!  ;D
> 
> But in all seriousness it's because of an ill perceived notion that we're all a bunch of arrogant know-it-all hot heads ripe full of piss and vinegar. Without a doubt, there are RMC cadets who fit that description perfectly, but there are also civi-U and DEOs who fit that description as well. Problem for the ones from RMC is that we all wear the same cap badge, and so we all get thrown into the same barrel. At least that's my view of it.
> 
> Cheers


I've met a few ex cadets.... some who were exceptional people such as Matt Dawe that everyone loved, and some that struck me as very bitter/complacent and robot-like or your description as snotty know-it-alls.  It's a pretty bizarre contrast.

But then, you're right, some CivyU/DEO types aren't too different themselves. I'm freinds with some OCdts/Officers that basically pidgeonhole them the same way, which is pretty unfair.


----------



## The Dunnminator (29 Nov 2008)

CorporalMajor said:
			
		

> All these questions about a candidate's suitability lead me to some of my own.
> 
> How does previous military experience come into play? Would they prefer:
> A) an individual who has a solid military bearing (two years enlisted, a year's worth of paydays) and good level of fitness (30 pushups easily, 5K/30min), and genuinely wants the privelidge of leading, YET has mediocre college grades, relatively little community service/leadership experience and little grasp of French? (hint: Me.)
> ...



That's not really what I'd call a good level of fitness, at rmc the minimum pushups is 28 and 30 minutes for 5 k is pretty slow. But military experience sure has a big influence, I didn't have that great grades but I did have outstanding courses reports and great recommendations from my unit.


----------

